# SEC - Spheria Emerging Companies



## System (22 October 2017)

Spheria Emerging Companies Limited provides an opportunity to invest in an actively managed, Australian and New Zealand small and micro companies portfolio, designed for investors seeking capital growth and portfolio diversification.

The aim of the Company is to outperform the S&P/ASX Small Ordinaries Accumulation Index, and provide investors with capital growth and income over the medium-to-long term by investing predominantly in Australian listed entities within the S&P/ASX Small Ordinaries Index.

It is anticipated that SEC will list on the ASX during December 2017.

http://www.spheria.com.au


----------



## Miner (7 November 2017)

Folks
There have been some great success stories like VG1, WMI from recent IPOs. Not so much success stories with stagnant pricing for some of the investment fund like SEC scrips. eg : PL8 and others.
What do you believe the future or rather potential of SEC ?
Cheers


----------



## Tightwad (8 November 2017)

it's a good space at the moment, but not sure that they'll command the premium that wilson's have with wmi.  compared it to a similar lic with a good record and it was trading slightly below NAV


----------



## Miner (8 November 2017)

Tightwad said:


> it's a good space at the moment, but not sure that they'll command the premium that wilson's have with wmi.  compared it to a similar lic with a good record and it was trading slightly below NAV



Thanks Tightwad. I am watching the space accordingly . WMI has been  a great success so far and I agree with your observation


----------



## AUSG (22 May 2019)

Hi guys
I am just curious how would you evaluate a LiC ?


----------

